# Craigslist rehomes (got as companions for Helios) - Need names



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

I've been looking all over the state we live in and the next one over for a possibly compatible pair of rats to be with Helios the older gentleman we adopted from the Oregon shelter. There was someone rehoming an unintentional litter, but the babies still had a month plus to go before being old enough to even be introduced to an adult rat. Last night we found a Craiglist ad where someone was giving their two six month old males away as free to a good home, and they had a lot of signs of being compatible with Helios and have been housed with other males from different places entirely of different ages without issue. They're in quarantine at a different house now where people are there everyday and I am going every day to take them out, give fresh food/water and change the cage.

I have nothing against the names they were given, but we tend to give animals new names when they come to us.

The hooded is shy and has been hiding a lot, whenever I walk into the room he runs into the tunnel. The brown/agouti and white boy is a lot more outgoing, but they are still getting used to us and seem to be still adjusting to new surroundings.






































Also, for reference, here is Helios the day we brought him home (he has slimmed down a little since being in a larger cage and being put on a lower fat non-seed mix diet).


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

Beautiful ratties!!


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

They are cute rats. I have name suggestions if you havent named them yet. Since you have Helios and the name is from greek mythology you could go with Hermes(messenger god, the fastest of all gods) and Hyperion(the titan of light) or Hephaestus (god of fire and forge) or Hades (lord of the underworld)
Or there are plenty of other Greek mythology characters but i thought the H names sounded good together


----------



## SugarAndSpice (May 10, 2011)

Helios is awesome!


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you RatSanctuary. I forgot to post here with name updates, they got names about six days ago. My mom named the brown (I really don't know what his color is called) one Emile (I usually name my critters but I didn't want to insult her) and we'd named the hooded boy Ratticus Finch (from one of my favorite books).

I actually have an aquatic snail named Hermes; it sounds ironic, but he's surprisingly fast in general.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

The brown boy looks agouti to me, but his eyes showed up red in the flash? Can you take another pic of him?

They are all adorable, but I am glad you didn't name any of them Hades...I have a Hades (also a Zeus, Eros, Hermes and Atlas) and he's a Monster...bites me, terrifies his brothers...he's on the Neuter List LOLOL


----------

